# Man fakes seizures to not pay bills



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not sure what this says about me, but this story made me laugh out loud. Utterly ridiculous.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100811/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_fake_seizures


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I admit that I am cheap, but gimme a break...


----------

